
Ballmer pushes partners to retrain for the cloud  - evo_9
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-20078521-75/ballmer-pushes-partners-to-retrain-for-the-cloud/?tag=topStories3
======
bediger
Be careful! Remember what happened to "partners" when Microsoft pushed them to
develop for a non-Microsoft platform. Need I remind anyone of what developing
for OS/2 did to Lotus?

~~~
Uhhrrr
Heck, even developing for a Microsoft platform can be hazardous. _See_ JoS re:
the "MSDN Magazine Camp"
(<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/APIWar.html>) (and Joel actually
likes MS!)

